
Gitless: a version control system built on top of Git - delian66
http://gitless.com/
======
tf2manu994
I don't really see the value in this. If git confuses you, then you could just
use a UI like gitkraken. GL's syntax is basically the same as git anyway, so
learning full git would be like 15 mins extra.

